# What else would you run with on a CJC 1295 w/o DAC & ipam?  (no AAS)



## Tyler114 (Feb 12, 2014)

Between cycles.  Going start the peptides stated above.  Would like to cut BF before my summer cycle. What else should I add to it?  thanks


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe Ostarine and/or GW-501516?


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 12, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> Maybe Ostarine and/or GW-501516?



yeah that's probably what I'll do.  Would Clen/T3 be overkill with those for a few weeks?


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 12, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> yeah that's probably what I'll do.  Would Clen/T3 be overkill with those for a few weeks?


Depends on your goals... I'd probably do Albuterol (Salbutamol) and/or ECA instead of Clen... And T3 targets everything, not just fat... So you'd want to take something anabolic enough with it. I don't know if Ostarine and GW-501516 are anabolic enough to prevent muscle loss...


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 12, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> Depends on your goals... I'd probably do Albuterol (Salbutamol) and/or ECA instead of Clen... And T3 targets everything, not just fat... So you'd want to take something anabolic enough with it. I don't know if Ostarine and GW-501516 are anabolic enough to prevent muscle loss...



I have mass and strength; just want to cut some BF and then add lean gains on an AAS cycle this summer.

thanks.


----------

